# 2565 RPM Issue



## FastJimmy (Jun 22, 2016)

I bought a new 2565 Cab Shuttle last fall.
This year when I went to bale (Vermeer 5410) it wouldn't pull the baler as well as my Massey 231 S.

It will not run past the PTO RPM and so has no power to fall back on when I try to pull up a grade.

Even sitting still in neutral it will only run PTO (2400) RPM - never more.

The dealer I purchased it from had some problems with Mahindra and is not currently a dealer so I took it to another dealer.

He's trying to tell me that the tractor is too small for the baler. Vermeer states that it only needs a 40HP tractor and I used it for years with a 42HP tractor.

He is also trying to tell me that it doesn't ever need to go past PTO RPM.

So, anyone got a 2565?
If so what kind of "no load" RPM can you get?

Thanks
FJ.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hey FastJimmy, welcome to the forum.

Try this.....engine running fast idle. Crack open the injection line at each injector, one at a time. See if it affects the engine. Allow it to bleed any air trapped there. Tighten the connection and go to the next one.


----------



## FastJimmy (Jun 22, 2016)

HarveyW,
Thanks for the tip.
It's currently at the dealer as it is still under warranty.
If they can't fix it I'll give your idea a shot when I get it back.
F J


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

If they can't fix it, you might consider trading it off for something without electronic controls on the fuel system. You're not the only one with such problems, and the tractor is still new. Wait til it gets some hours/years on it. There are no backyard fixes with these things.


----------

